# Corgi rescue advice



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My daughter has only owned cats but has been wanting to get an adult Corgi. She's found a rescue in her city (Atlanta) and will contact them.

Anyone know anything about the breed? Tips? Cautions?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We rescued one a long time ago when we were doing lab rescue. Mrs Hooch came home with it and thought it was cut. He had a great personality and loved the other dogs but that is my limit of experience with them.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I have 2! what questions do you have - they are big dogs in little dogs bodies ... very energetic loyal and loving ... please feel free to ask me anything! here are mine!


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

My cousin and her husband have a Pembroke Corgi and she is a sweetheart. If I were ever to consider a smaller dog, that would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I had a litter of Goldens raised by a Corgi after their Mamma refused to have anything to do with them. The whole litter is nuts over Corgis now!

Neat, fun dogs-definitely big dogs in a short legged package  They are a herding dog, and will herd other animals, including dogs, and can sometimes nip at heels as a part of herding but the ones I have known are great dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have shown to championships several Corgis - Pembrokes (no tail) and I adore them. I would be careful of them around the cats, though... As mentioned, they have NO idea how, er, "not big" they are!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love them! There have seen a couple of them in my classes. They appear to be very smart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are cute little dogs and I love them. If I ever had a small dog again, I would get one.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Years ago, I had a neighbor that had a corgi...very nice little dog. They are also very popular at the horse shows I attend and all of them have been incredibly friendly and well behaved. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

You might ask Queen Elizabeth. I understand she has four!

Helaine


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

mine are around cats and are fine ... just depends on the dog, the rescue will hopefully have tested that thou ...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone know about personality differences between Cardigan and Pembroke Corgis (if any?). One thing I read said they are two differerent breeds (but did they mean something else?)
Are the Cardigan's more genetically prone to PRA issues?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My new boss has a Corgi. Her name is Fergie! She's a great dog. She brings her to work now and then.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There was a beautiful "long haired" corgi that was at my training school. I asked the owners about him. The long hair is a fault, some type of genetic mutation that every once in a while comes out. He was gorgeous, his coat was similar to a sheltie.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Anyone know about personality differences between Cardigan and Pembroke Corgis (if any?). One thing I read said they are two differerent breeds (but did they mean something else?)
> Are the Cardigan's more genetically prone to PRA issues?


we have one of each (in the pic the cardi is in the back, pem in the front) our cardi is amazing ... she has an old soul and is one of the most special dogs we have had ... the pem is a lot more high energy but still a good dog ... cardi's would be my pick but they are far harder to come by


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Sivin said:


> You might ask Queen Elizabeth. I understand she has four!
> 
> Helaine


Unfortunately, one of the Queen's killed one of the Queen Mother's Corgis several years ago.

I know there can be a prey drive and depending on the breeder/lines, some are quite snappish.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone. Anyone know about PRA?

Heres a funny thing my daughter found out. 

Remember I said we found out the rescue in the 2 state region was actually located in my daughters city (Atlanta). Well, when she called the rescue org to ask where in Atlanta they held their meetings, it was in my daughter's own condominium clubhouse!!:bowl:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. Anyone know about PRA?
> 
> Heres a funny thing my daughter found out.
> 
> Remember I said we found out the rescue in the 2 state region was actually located in my daughters city (Atlanta). Well, when she called the rescue org to ask where in Atlanta they held their meetings, it was in my daughter's own condominium clubhouse!!:bowl:


Wow, that is convenient!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. Anyone know about PRA?
> 
> Heres a funny thing my daughter found out.
> 
> Remember I said we found out the rescue in the 2 state region was actually located in my daughters city (Atlanta). Well, when she called the rescue org to ask where in Atlanta they held their meetings, it was in my daughter's own condominium clubhouse!!:bowl:


Now that makes things simple.


----------

